

Is this something to solve US visa issues? - rush-tea

an international water HQ<p>http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/silicon-valley-billionaire-funding-creation-artificial-libertarian-islands-140840896.html
======
ColinWright
Same story as here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2883126>

And why didn't you put the URL in the place for URLs, instead of in the text
box? Color me confused ...

